# Dual Boot ubuntu/osx : 32 ou 64 bits?



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2011)

Salut 
Je suis nouveau sur MacG, mais sa fait un p'tit bout de temps que je squatte sur le site d'infos.
J'ai un macbook pro 13p de 2010 sur lequel j'avais installé ubuntu 10.10 mais j'ai foirer la mise a niveau vers 10.11 et sa boot plus          -_-   donc je voudrai réinstallé cet nouvelle distrib comme il faut
Que choisir? 32 ou 64bits? Avant j'étais en 32 bits sous ubuntu mais ma béquane supporte le 64, donc quelle sont les avantages/inconvénients? D'ailleurs, techniquement, sa marche comment?
Merci a vous


----------



## edd72 (16 Mai 2011)

Perso j'opterai pour un noyau 64 bits, ce qui permet d'utiliser des applications optimisées 64 bits (si elles le sont).

Ca demande plus de RAM (4Go) mais je pense que tu as ce qu'il faut.

Après, c'est toi qui vois.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

Ouai 4go j'ai se qu'il faut
Va pour 64bits donc.
Merci a vous


----------



## Isdf (17 Mai 2011)

Je rajouterai simplement que avec la version 64 bits tu peux faire tourner des applications 32 bits si elles ne sont pas disponibles en 64 bits.

A plus


----------

